# Preservationtalk.com Open Community Meetings



## TheGreanTeamInc (Feb 16, 2014)

One thing I've noticed while browsing this site is the same complaints and issues that keep being brought up. Same stories, different characters.

I propose preservationatalk.com begin having open community meetings and getting together for a virtual conference to discuss what solutions can be presented to NAMFS, MBA, Nationals, CFPB, etc. that are involved with Asset & Property Preservation.

The rules of the forum apply to Open Community Meetings. So no advertising; however, business, networking, and relationship building is encouraged. Think of it as a committee of users who take issues of the industry and create a real game plan. And if users are correct about nationals and banks browsing forums then they should be invited to listen and hear about what solutions are being suggested in the industry, by the industry.

Just a thought...


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

The solutions are presented here daily and from what I understand the nationals and banks, etc. do see them here. 

They refuse to change them because it works for them. 

There is not one problem in this industry that could not be solved by getting more money into the hands of those of us doing the work.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> The solutions are presented here daily and from what I understand the nationals and banks, etc. do see them here.
> 
> They refuse to change them because it works for them.
> 
> There is not one problem in this industry that could not be solved by getting more money into the hands of those of us doing the work.


 its not just the dollars and cents. In my state to go into a PREforclosure is breaking and entering. Does the national care NO. Are they aware the work orders they send out are asking us to commit a crime YES. They will not put up with educated contractors who see through their smoke screens and dog and pony shows.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Fadie, PreservationTalk is not the place to recruit for GreanTeem, Inc. The majority of your posts are little more than a promotion of your own company/agenda. If we thought the members needed a paid solution to making more money in mortgage field services, we do it ourselves and make it proprietary. You are more than welcome to post paid advertising, however I'd advise keeping your comments from here on out to non sales/membership drive topics. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Fadie, PreservationTalk is not the place to recruit for GreanTeem, Inc. The majority of your posts are little more than a promotion of your own company/agenda. If we thought the members needed a paid solution to making more money in mortgage field services, we do it ourselves and make it proprietary. You are more than welcome to post paid advertising, however I'd advise keeping your comments from here on out to non sales/membership drive topics. Thanks for listening.


They are EMPTY and meaning less dribble. How is it that you expect to compete GLOBALLY when LOCAL ( on the same continent) companies cant seem to figure out how to make a profit other than dropping compensation ?? 


1) Throw us a bone as to what you expect pay for a initial lock change with an initial yard that is 4 ft tall and 30000 sq ft. The we shall see if you are serious about making a go in this. 

2) Be forewarned certain states consider PPR work Breaking and entering. If you can tell me why that is then you MIGHT be able to start to gain some favor here. Sharpen your pencil.

Splinter


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Splinterpicker said:


> its not just the dollars and cents. In my state to go into a PREforclosure is breaking and entering. Does the national care NO. Are they aware the work orders they send out are asking us to commit a crime YES. They will not put up with educated contractors who see through their smoke screens and dog and pony shows.



Same here unless the lender files for a writ of possession. Or if someone else already changed the locks and you have proof that the locks were changed previously.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> Same here unless the lender files for a writ of possession. Or if someone else already changed the locks and you have proof that the locks were changed previously.


Thano I am glad YOU have done your home work ! This question was directed to Grean team to see if they had a CLUE about what they were doing. Thanks for the answer to and Keep it legal !


----------



## TheGreanTeamInc (Feb 16, 2014)

Splinterpicker said:


> They are EMPTY and meaning less dribble. How is it that you expect to compete GLOBALLY when LOCAL ( on the same continent) companies cant seem to figure out how to make a profit other than dropping compensation ??
> 
> 
> 1) Throw us a bone as to what you expect pay for a initial lock change with an initial yard that is 4 ft tall and 30000 sq ft. The we shall see if you are serious about making a go in this.
> ...


What do I expect to pay you? First of all, the marketplace has work from over 1,000 clients. Our goal is to bring as many enterprises as possible into system. We have strategic alliance partners that we are building for every team within our network. A team is a geographical location, i.e. Arizona.

The Grean Team sends work into the marketplace at the price given by client, i.e. $150 for $150. The Grean Team charges a transaction fee to the client. In some cases, the client charges their resource to pay for the transaction fee, but that would be listed on work assignment before you accept the work from the client.

So to specifically answer your question I would be unable to give you a direct answer because clients who create the work are the ones who send the work through The Grean Team. Their prices are reflected in the starting prices. But I'm going to throw a bone to you...

75% of HUD Pricing is fair. The Safeguards and NFR's of the world are made to be the office operations outsourced. So, if I was the one creating the work I am going to pay you HUD Pricing --- 25% flat across the board to pay for my office operations. Keep in mind, I said 25% flat, so nothing on price sheet will be modified to be more than 25%. Some items may even be less than 25% in the case of a pool boarding and winterizations, as well as inspections. Pricing in our system however, is based on a real market. So this paragraph is an old viewpoint of the pricing system, but it was made to "answer" your question.

As far as certain states considering PPR work breaking and entering, this is a general and vague statement that I'd have to agree with --- only because I believe the office operations that the global institutions have outsourced are unfixable. When you hire out of field personnel who have no industry backing or understanding, you have a communication gap. This then creates problems through lack of being able to think on their own --- both contractor and your office personnel. Both parties are in fear of their job, their livelihood, and that they may be on the edge of being fired and replaced.

So the contractor who was hired by the office staff to quickly "drive-by" the property to verify the occupancy, reports that the property is vacant from a kitchen table in Minnesota, for a house in Florida, because the client wants to get it done for $3.

Vacant status means we need to now move towards ownership of the asset. Since 80% of the law is possession, then we move to maintain the property so when the law of probability is in our favor and the home comes to us, we are already ahead of the curve for conveyance.

Now an initial secure work order is created and what is supposed to happen is that order is only to begin the process of taking ownership, i.e. reason for the secondary lock; however, because the game of greed someone along the lines orders a work order that is not legal to make more money.

Work orders for trash outs when legal process has not yet allowed anything, i.e. bankruptcy is a huge problem. Work orders for lock changes when there is partial vacancy or in states that have a judicial foreclosure process (banks in states with judicial foreclosure must go through the courts while non-judicial foreclosure states simply go through a process which usually includes steps to publicize the foreclosure and legally take possession and ownership of asset) that is still on going and has yet to receive the proper required documentation from the court allowing the bank to move forward.

There are tons of problems, the question really is though... what are you doing to solve them?

Foreclosure is a business.


----------



## TheGreanTeamInc (Feb 16, 2014)

GTX63 said:


> Fadie, PreservationTalk is not the place to recruit for GreanTeem, Inc. The majority of your posts are little more than a promotion of your own company/agenda. If we thought the members needed a paid solution to making more money in mortgage field services, we do it ourselves and make it proprietary. You are more than welcome to post paid advertising, however I'd advise keeping your comments from here on out to non sales/membership drive topics. Thanks for listening.


GTX63, roger that.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

As far as certain states considering PPR work breaking and entering, this is a general and vague statement that I'd have to agree with --- only because I believe the office operations that the global institutions have outsourced are unfixable. When you hire out of field personnel who have no industry backing or understanding, you have a communication gap. This then creates problems through lack of being able to think on their own --- both contractor and your office personnel. Both parties are in fear of their job, their livelihood, and that they may be on the edge of being fired and replaced.

So the contractor who was hired by the office staff to quickly "drive-by" the property to verify the occupancy, reports that the property is vacant from a kitchen table in Minnesota, for a house in Florida, because the client wants to get it done for $3.

Vacant status means we need to now move towards ownership of the asset. Since 80% of the law is possession, then we move to maintain the property so when the law of probability is in our favor and the home comes to us, we are already ahead of the curve for conveyance.

Now an initial secure work order is created and what is supposed to happen is that order is only to begin the process of taking ownership, i.e. reason for the secondary lock; however, because the game of greed someone along the lines orders a work order that is not legal to make more money

you have an 50% correct answer. It boils down to Possession AND OWNWESHIP Its NO different than a landlord and tenant relationship.

Also your example of the HUD pricing is Ambiguous. Is that a 25% discount to be taken off HUD for your cut or you are paying 25% of HUD pricing ?? I realize this is just an example


----------



## TheGreanTeamInc (Feb 16, 2014)

*Possession is nine-tenths of the law.*

It's actually 90% right, which I was wrong when I said 80%. And in some states when the mortgagor leaves the house vacant, the law allows for a mortgagee to go and change lock, but leave mortgagor the ability to still be able to enter if at any time they need to. This is what an Initial Secure order is all about taking the possession of the property by changing one lock. We just so happened to in the industry get ordered to do other things that may or may not be legal at the time of Initial Secure. <-- That is where it gets tricky because you don't know who's responsible, could it be the national who just wants more money, or the guy you got your work from in between the nationals who just wants more money, or the servicer company hired, or the trustee of the Trust the loan is in who just wants to play dirty, or HUD, or Fannie Mae, or... do you see where this is going? We all can sit here and point fingers all day, every day, but in a daisy chain of orders it will lead you nowhere.

25% office cut. See what you don't understand is that a 20-25% discount is no different than the bank doing math and realizing if they were to send you work directly that they would have to take money off the top to pay for the people who send you the work and help you while you are in the field when a weird situation you need help on occurs. So instead, in the past they would rather outsource it to a national. Now let's look at it from the nationals view.

They could either hire their own employees and make more than 50% of profit or they could simply give you 3/4 of the invoice since you are supposed to be the guy in the field. They then take 1/4 of the invoice to deal with the office operations. Without the discount, you would never receive work because they would have no choice but to have their own employees and trucks etc. And I do believe 20-25% pricing is fair, look at National Field Representatives pricing and you'll see that when you actually do a discount across the board, price is no longer an issue with contractors.

In my opinion, National Field Representatives and Hank are one of the best as far as nationals go. If Safeguard was to pay their 25% across the board you'd have better inspection and grass cut pricing. But if you look at their P&P, you see that they do take, for the most part, a 25% discount across the board. It is the reason why P&P/REO work for Safeguard is worth it compared to grass cuts or inspections. The issue with the industry is that it grew unexpectedly in 2008, many people got into it that had no experience, and then nationals in the interim were receiving so many work orders that compliance was thrown out the window... just like in 2000-2008 when mortgage standards were also thrown out after the repeal of Glass-Steagall, in turn being one of the main causes of the financial crisis of 2008.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

TheGreanTeamInc said:


> If Safeguard was to pay their 25% across the board you'd have better inspection and grass cut pricing. But if you look at their P&P, you see that they do take, for the most part, a 25% discount across the board. It is the reason why P&P/REO work for Safeguard is worth it compared to grass cuts or inspections.


 :blink::blink: You have got to be kidding me! SG only takes a 25% discount? Sure, that's why their pay is so damn low and they have gone flat on REO in some places. :wallbash::wallbash::wallbash: Lost all credibility that you may have had with that statement.

Furthermore, a 20-25% discount isn't necessarily fair. In real world contracting, 10% is customary for overhead and another 10% for profit. So a 20% discount if you will. However, the big difference is I add 20% to the bid submitted by my electrician or plumber. I don't tell them that they get $0.25/wire cap or $10/waterline cap, and then take 20-25%.


----------



## TheGreanTeamInc (Feb 16, 2014)

BRADSConst said:


> :blink::blink: You have got to be kidding me! SG only takes a 25% discount? Sure, that's why their pay is so damn low and they have gone flat on REO in some places. :wallbash::wallbash::wallbash: Lost all credibility that you may have had with that statement.
> 
> Furthermore, a 20-25% discount isn't necessarily fair. In real world contracting, 10% is customary for overhead and another 10% for profit. So a 20% discount if you will. However, the big difference is I add 20% to the bid submitted by my electrician or plumber. I don't tell them that they get $0.25/wire cap or $10/waterline cap, and then take 20-25%.


Using the words "if safeguard" and "for the most part" means that they don't pay a 25% across the board discount. And as for going flat on REO in some of the places across the country, that just goes back to my point -- if they had actually stuck with 25% discount most of you would just do the work and be fine with the pricing.

"a 20-25% discount isn't fair", funny you said that and then said 20% is fair.

You bring up the "real world" and talk about the price sheet like it's something new. In the real world my friend everyone does business differently. Some will use a price sheet, others will add their profits to the bid. However, Safeguard has nothing to do with the price sheet model, HUD does. Safeguard only takes the model and figures out the profit they need to make to be profitable --- or in their case rape the industry.

And honestly, I seriously think if the nationals paid on time, never tried to go and screw all their contractors, and if their staff respected contractors we'd be having a different discussion. Now of course I do believe though the grass cut pricing for $35 or less is b.s. and only an uneducated contractor who will go out of business will take that pricing. But I still think a major issue is all of the nationals operations. They have no clue what they are doing --- at least their staff has no clue. Everyone at the nationals loves to talk to contractors like they are dogs. The disrespect is what pissed me off.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

TheGreanTeamInc said:


> Using the words "if safeguard" and "for the most part" means that they don't pay a 25% across the board discount. And as for going flat on REO in some of the places across the country, that just goes back to my point -- if they had actually stuck with 25% discount most of you would just do the work and be fine with the pricing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And some business people have the clear understanding of what it takes run a for profit business vs a charity. Brad is sticking up for running a profitable business and you're sticking up for a business model which offers volume based pricing whether you have volume or not and continued to sub out the work so others can take another piece of the pie.

Justify it as you wish. Sell yourself on why that it ok. The vets know better.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

TheGreanTeamInc said:


> It's actually 90% right, which I was wrong when I said 80%.


^^^Purely your opinion. 
I too have an opinion. Here goes:



TheGreanTeamInc said:


> 25% office cut. See what you don't understand is that a 20-25% discount is no different than the bank doing math and realizing if they were to send you work directly that they would have to take money off the top to pay for the people who send you the work and help you while you are in the field when a weird situation you need help on occurs.


Not true. 
The HUD price sheet is money HUD is willing to pay out for completion of a particular task. The original HUD model did not take into account the fact that middle-men would be getting their sticky little fingers into the pie. All that money was initially intended for me. The notion that it is 'fair' for a bank or a national service company or a work broker or anyone else for that matter to take a cut of that money, especially 20-25%, is ridiculous.



TheGreanTeamInc said:


> Now let's look at it from the nationals view. I do believe 20-25% pricing is fair, look at National Field Representatives pricing and you'll see that when you actually do a discount across the board, price is no longer an issue with contractors.


I have an issue with NFR's pricing, and anyone elses pricing that is based on HUD's pricing across the board, even before a discount is applied.
HUD pricing, for the most part, does not work for me. There is way too much geography for me to cover within Montana, within my home county, even within my home city, and way, way too much risk of BS charges, non-pays, returns, adjustments, etc., from service companies and work brokers for me to turn a consistant profit at HUD pricing.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> And some business people have the clear understanding of what it takes run a for profit business vs a charity. Brad is sticking up for running a profitable business and you're sticking up for a business model which offers volume based pricing whether you have volume or not and continued to sub out the work so others can take another piece of the pie.
> 
> Justify it as you wish. Sell yourself on why that it ok. The vets know better.


I have PROOF that the nationals run pretty close to a 50% profit margin or at least FAS ! So why is it that you THINK you can turn a profit at a 50% less rate ?? AS I said in the beginning SMOKE AND MIRRORS


----------



## TheGreanTeamInc (Feb 16, 2014)

I really don't understand why you all think we are a middleman? How many times do I have to say OPEN MARKETPLACE before someone gets what we are actually saying? This industry needs an open marketplace to protect contractors and also balance pricing in the industry. When you realize that, you'll see a level playing field.


----------



## TheGreanTeamInc (Feb 16, 2014)

PropPresPro said:


> ^^^Purely your opinion.
> I too have an opinion. Here goes:
> 
> 
> ...


What is your opinion on an open marketplace?

I mean we have 667 IT clients and 24,000+ IT resources in the system and quite frankly the pricing is amazing, the resources are extremely busy, clients are happier than ever, and everything is rated on a two-way system so when new users sign up they know the rating of a client or a contractor before the parties enter into a transaction. It's just like eBay, you go on there and you would rather buy from the guy who is selling a laptop $35 more because they have a rating of 99.9% positive and have over 1k transactions completed in the marketplace. Same concept ladies & gentlemen.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

The preservation and reo fields, when operated *thru* nationals, is not an open marketplace. It never was, and for those holding out hope and new ideas, never will be.
The stadium was built before you and without you. To even get up to the ticket window, you will continually be standing in line and opening your wallet for any chance to move forward. Your ticket will not allow admission, just a near empty box of stale popcorn and mostly seeds, and a SRO in the parking lot. 
If you are selling consulting/marketing services to preservation contractors, it is an open marketplace for you. It is an open marketplace for MFS Supply, or most any peripheral, but not the company signed up to multiple nationals who puppetize them for their own agendas.
Calling this a free market gives free markets a bad name.

This post edited for bluntness and cynicism.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> The preservation and reo fields, when operated *thru* nationals, is not an open marketplace. It never was, and for those holding out hope and new ideas, never will be.
> The stadium was built before you and without you. To even get up to the ticket window, you will continually be standing in line and opening your wallet for any chance to move forward. Your ticket will not allow admission, just a near empty box of stale popcorn and mostly seeds, and a SRO in the parking lot.
> If you are selling consulting/marketing services to preservation contractors, it is an open marketplace for you. It is an open marketplace for MFS Supply, or most any peripheral, but not the company signed up to multiple nationals who puppetize them for their own agendas.
> Calling this a free market gives free markets a bad name.
> ...


Agreed :thumbsup:. In the case of property preservation, my definition of open marketplace would be when bids are solicited to complete a service at a particular property (similar to when a homeowner calls me for a bid to replace their roof). When, HUD, VA, Fannie, SG, LPS, etc. etc. states "I will pay $25 per grass cut", that is not an open market place. But what the hell do I know.


----------



## TheGreanTeamInc (Feb 16, 2014)

I agree with both of you. But the nationals main purpose is to act as a company that manages the workflow. If Wells Fargo pays $100 for a grass cut, it is in the best interest of a national to send that work out at $100 and receive bids in an auction style from resources who are qualified to bid on the work order.

In some cases the $100 may drop to as low as $40 (if a resource is willing to do it at that price) or it may only stay at $80. Regardless, the direct client (bank) is getting their work completed from a contractor who has agreed to do the job at the price they bid. If they screw up the job because they bid too low or they don't know what they are doing --- the national then rates them as unsatisfied. This rating system prevents a contractor from just low balling everyone else to get the work orders because their ratings will be terrible. As for the national, they are still making more than enough profits to operate as the manager of the work.

It's really a win-win for all parties that are involved. And what the nationals clearly don't know is that our team is already in heavy talks with two major banks for commercial investment funding. So when the banks invest into our system, well let's just say things change very quickly.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

TheGreanTeamInc said:


> it is in the best interest of a national to send that work out at $100 and receive bids in an auction style from resources who are qualified to bid on the work order.


 Here is where you loose me. I don't give two chits about what is in the best interest of the national. What really should matter is what is in the best interest of the person who owns the asset or the person footing the bill. Hell, I care more about the neighbors than the national. It sucked when I had to look out my back window to see the  lawn service that SG was providing right in my back yard.

In the case of REO property, it is in the best interest of the bank and realtor to move it as quickly as possible. However, it is in the best interest of the national to keep it on the books so they can keep sucking the reoccurring fees out of it, in addition to the extras for vandalism, etc. Conflict? Maybe.

In the case of HUD, FNMA, VA, etc. it should be in the best interest of the taxpayers, who are footing the bill, to preserve the asset as best as possible. Again, I don't see Nationals having the same objectives when the lawns are 6' tall, the vandals are robbing the places blind and the roofs are leaking for months.

Now, lets address "qualified to bid". That is really a crock o' crap as well. Most asset managers, asset owners, nationals, regionals, etc. don't give two craps about qualifications. Sure they will say "You need to follow all applicable laws and codes" but turn a blind eye when it comes to getting the work performed. I lost a roof replacement to a hack job. I bid a tearoff as the house already 2 layers on it. This was clearly documented in my bid as to why a tear off was necessary. A month later I'm back for the grass recut and new shingles are installed over the top as a third layer. Lets forget the fact that all the wrappers and cut offs were thrown throughout the yard. I can guarantee that the national only cared about their profit, not about the codes or the quality of the work that was performed. Hell, it wouldn't surprise me if my bid was sent in to HUD from the National to set the price and the Hack's bid was approved to perform the work.

Curious if anyone knows these stats? How many houses that are foreclosed were built prior to 1978? How many of the people fixing broken windows, repainting, tearing out water damaged plaster/drywall are lead paint certified? EPA requires it unless a lead test is done proving lead is not present. Never mind, it doesn't matter because being qualified isn't being enforced. Lets not even discuss the "M" word, oh that's right, its only discoloration.

Great concept but the Nationals and regionals will exploit any loophole that fattens their wallets. :yes: Hell, I might be willing to go one step further and say most of them aren't qualified to manage the properties they have in their portfolios.......


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

BRADSConst said:


> Here is where you loose me. I don't give two chits about what is in the best interest of the national. What really should matter is what is in the best interest of the person who owns the asset or the person footing the bill. Hell, I care more about the neighbors than the national. It sucked when I had to look out my back window to see the  lawn service that SG was providing right in my back yard.
> 
> In the case of REO property, it is in the best interest of the bank and realtor to move it as quickly as possible. However, it is in the best interest of the national to keep it on the books so they can keep sucking the reoccurring fees out of it, in addition to the extras for vandalism, etc. Conflict? Maybe.
> 
> ...


 Most informative dead on right post I have seen in a long time!! You sir hit the nail squarely on the head! Sums up one facet of why this industry is in deep trouble. Again excellent post:thumbsup:


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> Here is where you loose me. I don't give two chits about what is in the best interest of the national. What really should matter is what is in the best interest of the person who owns the asset or the person footing the bill. Hell, I care more about the neighbors than the national. It sucked when I had to look out my back window to see the  lawn service that SG was providing right in my back yard.
> 
> In the case of REO property, it is in the best interest of the bank and realtor to move it as quickly as possible. However, it is in the best interest of the national to keep it on the books so they can keep sucking the reoccurring fees out of it, in addition to the extras for vandalism, etc. Conflict? Maybe.
> 
> ...



Amen. Here I see homes with leaking roofs sitting for years.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Step on up!

Rather than fleece your subs directly, would you be willing to, for a nominal fee, join a group of like minded fleecers and fleecees, where we would oversee all such treachery, er transactions. I have everything needed right here; I'll just need your horse, their water and a borrowed saddle.


----------



## TheGreanTeamInc (Feb 16, 2014)

BRADSConst said:


> Here is where you loose me. I don't give two chits about what is in the best interest of the national. What really should matter is what is in the best interest of the person who owns the asset or the person footing the bill. Exactly and don't you think when they (property owner) send out a work order at a $100 it is in their best interest to have whomever they sent that work order to (national) get only the best that the money offered can buy? Instead of getting whoever is willing to do it for a penny, it makes more sense to send the work out dollar for dollar and allow an open marketplace of qualified resources bid on the price just like any customer in retail does with local contractors. An open marketplace also allows there to be a semi-level playing field between the field and the office, preventing them from getting a bunch of unpaid invoices because there is no record or reputation about client who is sending work through craigslist or wherever people get screwed. Hell, I care more about the neighbors than the national. It sucked when I had to look out my back window to see the  lawn service that SG was providing right in my back yard. I'm sure it did. That's what you get when you pay a penny for a dollars worth of work.
> 
> In the case of REO property, it is in the best interest of the bank and realtor to move it as quickly as possible. However, it is in the best interest of the national to keep it on the books so they can keep sucking the reoccurring fees out of it, in addition to the extras for vandalism, etc. Conflict? Maybe. Agreed.
> 
> ...


Keep up the conversation, I am truly loving everyone's views and opinions.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

TheGreanTeamInc said:


> What is your opinion on an open marketplace?
> 
> I mean we have 667 IT clients and 24,000+ IT resources in the system and quite frankly the pricing is amazing, the resources are extremely busy, clients are happier than ever, and everything is rated on a two-way system so when new users sign up they know the rating of a client or a contractor before the parties enter into a transaction. It's just like eBay, you go on there and you would rather buy from the guy who is selling a laptop $35 more because they have a rating of 99.9% positive and have over 1k transactions completed in the marketplace. Same concept ladies & gentlemen.


I am not in the IT industry.
I have looked at the 'work exchange board' where The Green Team is trying to get people to exchange work, and frankly, there is not much preservation work there at all. And definately not any work in the majority of the markets across the country, including mine.
Give me real world numbers as it pertains to my profession & I'll be better prepared to answer your question.


----------



## TheGreanTeamInc (Feb 16, 2014)

PropPresPro, if you are on the platform then go to groups. Search for clients sending out work to handymen, facilities & maintenance, and general contracting work. Sign up with them personally because most clients in the system send out work privately to their groups. When you do a search of "Available Work" all that you are seeing is public work that has not yet been accepted in the marketplace and is available to accept. There are numerous private networks within the platform. I would suggest to network with the clients on the system to expand your work.

It's an enterprise platform for businesses to get work completed. Most clients on the system have their own resource pool that they build into groups. They go on and send work to their group directly... hence the reason why you may not have seen specific work for your industry. Start networking with the clients and see if they have work available for you. Also, the whole idea of the marketplace is that property preservation contractors can cross-market your skills to clients who are looking for it in other industries. There are a few clients on the system that deal with the build outs for major retailers. Go and get involved, meet new clients, expand your horizons. It costs you nothing to network. Our team is working day and night to keep pumping in new clients in the system, from all industries.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

TheGreanTeamInc said:


> PropPresPro, if you are on the platform then go to groups. Search for clients sending out work to handymen, facilities & maintenance, and general contracting work. Sign up with them personally because most clients in the system send out work privately to their groups. When you do a search of "Available Work" all that you are seeing is public work that has not yet been accepted in the marketplace and is available to accept. There are numerous private networks within the platform. I would suggest to network with the clients on the system to expand your work.
> 
> It's an enterprise platform for businesses to get work completed. Most clients on the system have their own resource pool that they build into groups. They go on and send work to their group directly... hence the reason why you may not have seen specific work for your industry. Start networking with the clients and see if they have work available for you. Also, the whole idea of the marketplace is that property preservation contractors can cross-market your skills to clients who are looking for it in other industries. There are a few clients on the system that deal with the build outs for major retailers. Go and get involved, meet new clients, expand your horizons. It costs you nothing to network. Our team is working day and night to keep pumping in new clients in the system, from all industries.


 
Yep, I've done that. Still no preservation work, only a couple of requests to go set up a retail display at Target or something for about the price of a foreclosure inspection. Pass.


----------

